# hi



## now disabled (Jul 9, 2018)

Hi there, as name suggests am now unable to participate in the arts. Still have a huge interest in the Arts especially the Japanese arts.


----------



## Danny T (Jul 9, 2018)

Hi and welcome.

So sorry to hear you are unable to participate. If you are willing to share may I ask as to the nature of your disability that is preventing you from training or practicing? I have had several students over the years with disabilities who were able to do some training.


----------



## Martial D (Jul 9, 2018)

Danny T said:


> Hi and welcome.
> 
> So sorry to hear you are unable to participate. If you are willing to share may I ask as to the nature of your disability that is preventing you from training or practicing? I have had several students over the years with disabilities who were able to do some training.


Short of being a quadriplegic, there is no condition that can totally stop you from training if you are determined.


----------



## now disabled (Jul 9, 2018)

I'm not a quadriplegic, My left knee is held together with steel wire and screws. I have little use now of my hands in as much as thumb index and ring fingers are unable to fully bend or properly flex due to major nerve damage etc. Thereby I cannot properly grip a sword or more importantly control one and empty hand tech is although not impossible, when it comes to gripping or being gripped it does not allow me to perform at the levels I was. It is not an excuse or a cop out it is fact. 

The knowledge is still there just the body now can't deliver as it should


----------



## Danny T (Jul 9, 2018)

Martial D said:


> Short of being a quadriplegic, there is no condition that can totally stop you from training if you are determined.


Have had one do some training with me and 2 paraplegics all at different times but they did train.
The quad was more concepts & awareness related. We used his ability to manipulate his wheelchair as a tool for movement. Could he really do much; no but, his situational awareness went up and his confidence to move about and be active increased and so did his quality of life. The paraplegics both had use of the their arms so were able to do much more.


----------



## Tames D (Jul 9, 2018)

Welcome.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 9, 2018)

Welcome to MT


----------



## wab25 (Jul 9, 2018)

I met Bob at a clinic, took a few of his classes and took a class with him as another student. He taught me a lot.






Steve and I trained together for a few years in jujitsu. As you can see, he has trained quite a few different arts.














Pick an art you like, and give it a try.


----------



## Buka (Jul 9, 2018)

Welcome to MT, bro.


----------



## CrazedChris (Jul 9, 2018)

Welcome to MT.  Hope you find some encouragement here.


----------



## now disabled (Jul 9, 2018)

thanks all for the welcomes


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 10, 2018)

Chuck Norris' book

The Secret Power Within: Zen Solutions to Real Problems talks about a few very disabled folks who were participating in martial arts.

But beyond that there is Qigong training as well.


----------



## now disabled (Jul 10, 2018)

Xue Sheng said:


> Chuck Norris' book
> 
> The Secret Power Within: Zen Solutions to Real Problems talks about a few very disabled folks who were participating in martial arts.
> 
> But beyond that there is Qigong training as well.




Much appreciated a friend of mine has been coaxing me as he teaches Tai Chi (chen style) and qigong. I may well take that route 

again very much appreciated


----------



## _Simon_ (Jul 10, 2018)

Welcome to MT! And even though physically you can't practice as once you could, I hope you can find much joy in these forums, and also encourage you to keep reading, watching vids and learning through those modes as well as practicing whatever you can. It's all about what MA means to you, so I hope you can keep that fire alive.

Osu


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 10, 2018)

now disabled said:


> Much appreciated a friend of mine has been coaxing me as he teaches Tai Chi (chen style) and qigong. I may well take that route
> 
> again very much appreciated



There are various styles of Taijiquan all are martial arts, however finding someone who knows that side and is willing to teach it is not easy
- Chen is likely the hardest due to lower stances, but you should give it a try
- Yang stances are a bit higher, but finding a teacher that knows traditional Yang with the martial arts is difficult
- Wu style (be careful, if not taught by a competent teacher it can be rough on the knees
- Wu/Hao, unless you are on the west coast or in China you eill likely not find a teacher
- Sun style, highest stances, also hard to find a competent teacher
- Chen Manching Style, derivative of Yang style, higher stances and easier on the body

There are many other styles, but those are what you find most in the USA

Qigong, can do wonders if trained, and taught, properly and there are many styles of Qigong to choose from


----------



## Anarax (Jul 10, 2018)

Welcome to MT


----------



## donald1 (Jul 13, 2018)

Hello!


----------



## Deafdude#5 (Aug 3, 2018)

Hello & welcome! Don’t give up just yet.


----------

